# مجموعة من الدروس في الاقتصاد والادارة الهندسية



## waleed_isec (11 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الأولى:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2665
المحاضرة الثانية:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2704


----------



## waleed_isec (11 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الثالثة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2719
المحاضرة الرابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2757


----------



## waleed_isec (11 نوفمبر 2010)

لمحاضرة الخامسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2781
المحاضرة السادسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2798


----------



## waleed_isec (11 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة السابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2846
المحاضرة الثامنة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2879


----------



## waleed_isec (11 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة التاسعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2901
المحاضرة العاشرة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2942


----------



## waleed_isec (11 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الحادية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2957
المحاضرة الثانية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3004


----------



## waleed_isec (11 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3048
المحاضرة الرابعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3080


----------



## waleed_isec (11 نوفمبر 2010)

المحاضرة الخامسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3130

المحاضرة السادسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3153


أرجو أن تتحقق الفائدة للجميع


----------



## ENG-COOL (22 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك
سأطلع على الفيديوهات بإذن الله


----------



## issaaa (24 نوفمبر 2011)

سبحان الله عدد خلقه وزنه عرشه ومداد كلماتك
thnx


----------

